# Schwinn?



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 13, 2011)

A friend of mine was wondering what kind of bike he has. So if anyone can help that would be great. I think it looks like a tall frame mid 30's Schwinn and the head badge says "Royal".


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought this is were we are supposed to go for Schwinn questions? So as for as I can tell the fork, fenders, chain guard and wheels are incorrect. I've never seen this head badge before but it looks like a Schwinn cut badge and as far as the frame is concerned I was thinking it looked Schwinn. Anyways I am not a Schwinn expert and was hope to get some input from the experts.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 13, 2011)

looks like a schwinn  frame and a wald fork and rare california bars.the ones used on davis bicycles.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input, the owner is sceptacle about the Schwinn verdict. Does the year look about right as a 34 to 35?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 14, 2011)

it looks exactly like a 35 i had,and i mean exactly.when i saw it,i thought it was my old bike.


----------



## mruiz (Sep 14, 2011)

Those bars were called buttler fly bars from the 60"s. Yes they are rare.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input, So would a ladies fork fit this bike seeing how it is a tall frame?


----------



## axsepul (Sep 14, 2011)

It doesn't look like a schwinn. Try taking a picture of the bb shell from underneath and please do not include the guy in tights


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know when I will see the bike again but as soon as I can get a picture of the B.B. shell from underneath I will do just that. Plus I will look into a bike model that's easier on the eyes.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 16, 2011)

The badge is a "Royal" which were used on many lower end Schwinns I have seen from the early through the late '30s, but the rest sure doesn't resemble anything Schwinn.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks a little like a Mead, they built a lot of tall frames. Also, Snyder built bikes with a Royal badge.


----------

